# What is your favorite 'Star Wars' movie?



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> I don't get what's so special about that scene?
> She's not very attractive and doesn't turn me on at all....
> 
> Maybe if Angelina Jolie were naked in gold slave bikini.... haha


It was just, I don't know, prolific in my memory as a sexual scene, one of the first I ever saw, so it sort of, uh, stuck with me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> *I think Han Solo was a little annoying.*
> But yeah: Jar Jar Binks was a very bad character.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Inappropriate.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

There's no right or wrong in character preference.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Any movie with Han Solo...


Isn't so good.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> If you don't agree,* too bad*.
> There's no right or wrong in character preference.


You have much to learn, my young apprentice.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Troisi said:


> You have much to learn, my young apprentice.


"Yeah, assuming everyone will like Han Solo was very silly of me."

That's what you should've typed. Peace.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Christ, it was a joke Ti. Just thought I'd make this disclaimer before you send Boba Fett after me. Lighten up.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

_Haha_ - I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Wookies or Ewocks?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Episode I, purely because it inspired me to be Queen Amidala for Halloween when I was 9. Most legit costume EVAAAAR.

Also, I thought the acting was horrible in Episode III. Like really really bad.


----------



## explorer197020 (Nov 9, 2010)

Empire Strikes Back....most of the story was divulged in this one?


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Empire Strikes Back without a doubt. Everything goes wrong for the rebellion.


----------



## wickedwitchofthemidwest (Nov 8, 2010)

Empire Strike Back followed closely by A New Hope... now let's blow this thing and go home!


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

^Lock the door...and hope they don't have blasters!


----------



## wickedwitchofthemidwest (Nov 8, 2010)

madhatter said:


> ^Lock the door...and hope they don't have blasters!


That isn't very reassuring.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

After re-watching them again, I can most unequivocally say: "Empire" really is the best.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Empire Strikes Back is the best, but A New Hope is my favorite. 

To me the prequels are not really Star Wars but a totally different thing.


----------

